# 98 Grand Prix GTP install



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, its been a few years since I have had an aftermarket stereo in any of my cars. Oh, a good 10 years or so. I came from a Cadillac Seville STS, which had a plenty adiquite factory stereo, so I didnt have a need. Then bought this GTP and gave the cadi to the wife, and this factory stereo is HORID!! I havnt heard such an ill sounding system in ages. 

Long story short, decided to put something in the GTP to replace it. I didnt have a large budget, roughly 600.00 total. So went to work doing some research, and a few people I respect had pointed out the Aura's that were on factory buyout at PE. So I snagged up a set of 5.25 components for the front doors, and a set of 6x9's for the rear deck. I also scored an Eclipse CD7200 MKII. I already had an MB Quart DWG 254 DVC 10" sub, and a PAB 5400 5 channel amp to power everything with.

I ordered a standard 10 inch sub box, but then decided that if I could build one myself I could probably retain a little more trunk space. 

I just happened to have a full sheet of 3/4 inch plywood here, so started hacking away on a box. below are the pictures of the box before and after carpet, and the amp rack that I made and also carpeted tonight.










































I have to run the amp upside down, so that i can get to the crossover to tune the stereo. Thats OK though, doesnt bother me much. Here are the pics:


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

Sweet! Looks like it turned out great... did you get it all working yet?


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

brandontw said:


> Sweet! Looks like it turned out great... did you get it all working yet?


none of it is hooked up at the moment. Still waiting for the power wire, etc to arrive. Im putting in the components as we speak. i already have the 6x9's in place. The HU wont be here until early next week. So I will probably have it all hooked up by middle of next week I would say. I plan to install a new dash in the car that following weekend.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright, got the components and 6x9's all installed and hooked up to the factory deck for the time being. Will be easy to switch the wires out when the HU gets here.

I am honestly amazed at the sound quality of these Aura buy out speakers from PE. If I would have just popped speakers in before buying the rest, Im not so sure I would have. Ok Ok I still would have, but i could have easily lived with the sound it has now. Thanks I800 for pointing me in this direction. They really cant be beat for the money, and that is on a stock, under powered HU. I cant wait to feed them with what they want, and see how they sound. I will report back once I start getting everything else hooked up and rocking.


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice job. Your gonna LOVE that cd7200. Sick deck.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Misanthropic said:


> Nice job. Your gonna LOVE that cd7200. Sick deck.


Thanks man! And thats what I have been reading. People really speak highly of the 7200.

I planned to have all the power wires, rca's and speaker cables ran tonight, but that isnt going to happen. I decided to talk myself into installing the new dash pad instead. What a PITA!! Its back in, and Im putting everything else back on it now. Will have to work on the rest of the install on saturday... The old dash was cracked and the air bag cover was shrunk in, and cracked badly, so it was worth it to replace it. But man, not fun.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

finally. Dash complete. This isnt the first time I have done a dash either. Hell, I had it in and out in my old 01 Trans Am in about an hour. This one is much more of a PITA!

Anyhow, old cracked dash is out, and new perfect dash is in its place. Also got the windows tinted today. 5% in the back,. 35% on the fronts. 

Now, hopefully tomorrow or saturday I can get back on the audio equipment install!!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright guys, well, been a little while since I updated this thread. Going a different direction now. Have decided to go IB. Mounting 2 10's in the rear deck. I really need the trunk space with a little girl. Stroller, etc etc. So figured this way I would free up the trunk and have nearly 100% use of it again.

Been working on it slowly, and decided to get a big portion of it done tonight. Below are some pictures. I still have to get some deadener for the top side of the rear deck baffle, and to seal around the third brake light.

Also still need to round over the edges of the speaker grill rings, and stretch some grill cloth over them. Also rip the back panel back out, carpet and mount the amp to it. 

I have since switched to the Pioneer DEH-80PRS. Very nice HU, and a Boston Acoustics GTA-1105 amp. Im also going to switch out the Aura components for Aura NS6 or focal mids in the doors, and going to glass Vifa XT25's into the sail panels, on access this time. Currently the Aura tweeters are mounted off axis. Want to see what this on axis stuff is all about. Anyhow, onto the pictures.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright, got the rear wall/baffle carpeted and mounted last night. Also got the amp installed and mounted. Everything is ready to go. Just need to order more deadener and ccf.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks brother! The only thing that bothers me, is the fact that I used black carpet, when the carpet in the trunk is charcoal. But, not sure it bothers me enough to warrant ripping it out and redoing it


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I wouldn't! Just change the rest of the carpet, LOL.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Stoph. When are you, me, and J meeting up? Ill try and have this all done and worked out by then.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

No idea, I still need to pick something up from Jim too! 

Hopefully I will get some progress on the truck by then too lol.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

My ears were ringing!?

What's going on in here?....


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> My ears were ringing!?
> 
> What's going on in here?....


LOL. Nada. At the moment anyhow...... :laugh:


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

shhh ... don't tell


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Damn man, that cleaned up nice! Looking very good.

You do great work on your late night Benders. Lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stoph said:


> No idea, I still need to pick something up from Jim too!
> 
> Hopefully I will get some progress on the truck by then too lol.


Thinking late summer/early fall. No way I'm coming to this thing having the least progress.

May not have the substage done by then, but I can live with that.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Thinking late summer/early fall. No way I'm coming to this thing having the least progress.
> 
> May not have the substage done by then, but I can live with that.


Bah, I'm going to be the one with the least progress  You already know this!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> Damn man, that cleaned up nice! Looking very good.
> 
> You do great work on your late night Benders. Lol


LOL, thanks. Not too shabby. I didnt get to bed until 6am saturday morning. Just as the wife was getting up, I was laying down. She told me I was crazy. Guess I have been called worse.



jcollin76 said:


> Thinking late summer/early fall. No way I'm coming to this thing having the least progress.
> 
> May not have the substage done by then, but I can live with that.


Cool. Ill be done with this phase forsure by then. Who knows what the next phase will bring.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

You still needing ccf?


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> You still needing ccf?


Yeah, I could use some. I will need quite a bit when I decide to deaden the doors. But a nice layer or so on the rear deck wouldnt hurt either.

You ordering some?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have like 3-5 yds of peel and stick Ensolite. Know I won't use it all... how much ya want?


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

I will need probably 8 sq ft per front door. and probably another 5 sq ft for the rear deck.

How much are you going to use? And what do you want for it? Ill have to get some MLV as well to deaden the front doors with. Was thinking about doing the back doors as well, but might not mess with them considering they dont have speakers in them anyhow. But would help cut down on the road noise.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not really sure how much I was gonna use. Lol have atleast one door for sure... some odds and ends stuff, etc.

Can get your rear shelf for sure. By the time you get to full on deadening, I can see what's left from my projects. You and Chris are welcome to it.

We can worry about money some other time.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Not really sure how much I was gonna use. Lol have atleast one door for sure... some odds and ends stuff, etc.
> 
> Can get your rear shelf for sure. By the time you get to full on deadening, I can see what's left from my projects. You and Chris are welcome to it.
> 
> We can worry about money some other time.


Pretty sure I have enough for my truck, not sure how much I will have left over after all is said and done tho. Thanks tho Jim


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Stoph said:


> Pretty sure I have enough for my truck, not sure how much I will have left over after all is said and done tho. Thanks tho Jim


BWAHAHAHAHA, Sounds like its all MINE!!! :laugh:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mmmmm leftovers! Lol


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> Mmmmm leftovers! Lol


Hey wait, what sorts of "leftovers" are we talking about here. Might want to clarify that J :surprised:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

rodneypierce said:


> Hey wait, what sorts of "leftovers" are we talking about here. Might want to clarify that J :surprised:


Meatloaf sandwiches of course. 

Let me know anything else you guys might need... can see if I have it. Never know, got junk boxes full of odds and ends.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jcollin76 said:


> Meatloaf sandwiches of course.
> 
> Let me know anything else you guys might need... can see if I have it. Never know, got junk boxes full of odds and ends.


haha, right on!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Meatloaf sandwiches of course.
> 
> Let me know anything else you guys might need... can see if I have it. Never know, got junk boxes full of odds and ends.


I'll take the ZR's if they are just "sitting" in a box of odds and ends


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Stoph said:


> I'll take the ZR's if they are just "sitting" in a box of odds and ends


Lol yeah...those are on the short list to get installed. One left anyway. Lol

But I have wire, some fused distribution, heat shrink, tech flex, some grommets, etc... junk stuff. Lol little crap that's nice to have, but easy to forget to buy.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Lol yeah...those are on the short list to get installed. One left anyway. Lol
> 
> But I have wire, some fused distribution, heat shrink, tech flex, some grommets, etc... junk stuff. Lol little crap that's nice to have, but easy to forget to buy.


Techflex and heatshrink you say?  ... I might have to take you up on that offer!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Alright, got some more work done this past week. Got the 10's put in and hooked up. Also got the Focal 6M115 6.5" midbass from PE installed. They are much nicer in the midass and midrange then the Aura 5.25's I had in there. They dont get crazy low or anything, but remain clean all the way through. I have them crossed form 80hz to 3.15khz. Sound nice and clean.

I didnt get the new Vifa XT25 tweeters in yet, plan to do that tonight/this weekend. 

I also forgot to take pictures of the sub's in the rear deck. I will do that when I take the cover back off to apply the CCF. Also ended up using the stock speaker covers, just modifying them a little to suite.

Made some plywood baffles for the door for temporary install. Then came to work today and made these from .500 PVC. Will put these in place when I remove the door panels again to deaden the doors.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice install so far Rodney! I secretly love those Grand Prixs!!! The body on those is so mean looking.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

rodneypierce said:


> Alright, got some more work done this past week. Got the 10's put in and hooked up. Also got the Focal 6M115 6.5" midbass from PE installed. They are much nicer in the midass and midrange then the Aura 5.25's I had in there. They dont get crazy low or anything, but remain clean all the way through. I have them crossed form 80hz to 3.15khz. Sound nice and clean.
> 
> I didnt get the new Vifa XT25 tweeters in yet, plan to do that tonight/this weekend.
> 
> ...


Is that a TAP plastic's logo I spy? do we have one around here in Iowa?


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris, that is indeed a TAP plastics logo, and I dont think we do. We get all of our Plastic stuff from Sabic.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

jonnyanalog said:


> Nice install so far Rodney! I secretly love those Grand Prixs!!! The body on those is so mean looking.


Thanks! Not bad so far. Very basic and simple, but it works.

I also love the GP's. They are just fun cars to drive as well.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking good man! 
Love the gp's too.. had a black 99 gt. Last car I had a system in prior to the truck. Eclipse head, Orion amps, 3 JL w3's and JL zr's all around. Man, I miss that car. Lol


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a quick cell phone vid. Nothing crazy, but its something. Doesnt sound like the mic likes the bass much, and sounds sort of hollow or has an echo to the vocals in the recordings.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

alright, putting the tweeters in tonight. So far I have the passenger side one aimed, grill cloth stretched, and the first coat of resin on it. Its drying as I type this, then onto the drivers side. I aimed the tweeters at the upper center console on the roof of the car. Should provide a nice wide stage if it all works out as planned. 

Not to bad of a job for my first pods ever. Never really done any custom work before, so this is all a first for me as far as car audio goes.

Onto the pictures:


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

And the drivers side as well. Both of them have the resin on them, and are drying. Should be dry enough tomorrow that I can skim coat them, sand them down, and wrap them in the grill cloth and do the install.

Here is the drivers side.


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

alright guys, finished up the passenger side pod this morning here. Got it all wrapped up. It turned out pretty decent, but I will be re wraping it in the future. That wrinkle in the glass work you can see there will end up driving me nuts. Everything else on it looks really good, except for that wrinkle. It didnt look like I would be able to notice it much, but after I wrapped it in grill cloth, it sticks out like a sore thumb. Anyhow, onto the pictures:

Passenger side:


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

And drivers side in as well. I really like these Vifa XT25's in comparison to the Aura component set that I had in there. These are much more musical, and much less "brite"

Anyhow, onto the pictures:


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Pillars look good man!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

What did you end up using for adhesive on the cloth? They look really good!


----------



## rodneypierce (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks fellas!

I used 3M 77 spray adhesive to adhere the grill cloth to the pillars. Just have to make sure to spray a nice even light coat on the pillars itself. If you spray it on the grill cloth itself, it will soak through. Dont ask me how I know that


----------



## Timach (Feb 2, 2012)

rodneypierce said:


> Thanks fellas!
> 
> I used 3M 77 spray adhesive to adhere the grill cloth to the pillars. Just have to make sure to spray a nice even light coat on the pillars itself. If you spray it on the grill cloth itself, it will soak through. Dont ask me how I know that


At my work we spray both the cloth and the pillars. Just don't put to much on the cloth or the pillars. Even if a little goes through when it's done, Its not noticeable


----------

